# Spoted catfish acting verry strange? HELP



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

so my tank has been up and running for a week now. i have had these catfish and 2 Australian rainbow fish for 6 days. today they seem to be doing some strange things. they are swimming up to the very top near the corners. now from what ive read one would think i have a problem with my water. i had it checked this morning and was told every thing was great. no ammonia. petsmart said every thing is good. and im inclined to think maybe its not the water because i added 4 tiger barbs yesterday and they plus the rainbow fish are swimming normally. there not swiming up and down at all nor franticly. i added a new filter to the tank and am wondering maybe they dont like the extra current? i still have the old one on as well which was used and should have bacteria in it. 

anyone have any ideas? 

the first few days they were swimming middle level and bottom and now there all over. maybe they are exploring the limits of the tank?


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

*could it be pregnant?*

ok so the catfish that were spazzing out a few days ago are now doing the complete opposite. i have like a small rock cave in the tank. one fish seems to be defending the inside and the other is circling the out side not letting any other fish get too close? the one that in in the cave wont let the other one in either? any one have any ideas?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is that the only cave for 1 thing they dont like bright light I have 2 stripped and 1 spotted some times they have little scuffles but you should have a couple of caves. They have never been bred in captivity that I know of.http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/catfish/talkingcat.php


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Is that the only cave for 1 thing they dont like bright light I have 2 stripped and 1 spotted some times they have little scuffles but you should have a couple of caves. They have never been bred in captivity that I know of.http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/catfish/talkingcat.php


i have 3 places they can hide. this is the first time i have seen any of them hiding. there still new to me so i dont know how they act. hopefuly everything works out.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.aquariumlife.net/articles/tropical-fish/72.asp

FYI

i have pictus catfish


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh sorry my bad when you said spotted I just assumed you meant the talking catfish.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Oh sorry my bad when you said spotted I just assumed you meant the talking catfish.


thats ok i didnt know what i had untill i searched for spoted catfish and found what mine looked like.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

n21981606 said:


> thats ok i didnt know what i had untill i searched for spoted catfish and found what mine looked like.


How is he doing now.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> How is he doing now.


they seem to beding ok. its not hiding out any more. they just seem to be busy fish. they come up to the top when i feed flake food. they petshop told be they stay at the bottom but im starting not to believe anything they say. i think all is well i just thought it was strange that one was hiding out and went after the others but now all 3 are sticking together so i think they are ok


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Pictus are just crazy, that's all.
They can be aggressive and eat everything that will fit into their mouths.


----------

